# outboard not peeing



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Ive got a 1999 mercury 150 2-stroke that quit peeing out the back this saturday. Sunday I replaced the impeller, and no fix. It discharges air and a light mist. 
Has anyone ever encountered this? or have any advice?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

pull your cowling and remove water line coming from side of powerhead to "pee tube" exiting lower cowl. crank motor on muffs or while in the water and see if water comes out. if so, your hose or pee tube is clogged, run a piece of weed eater string through it and clear out whatever is in there, if water is not coming from powerhead after you crank motor with water line off, run weed eater string into block and see if you can dislodge obtruction. . . . 

if neither of these ideas work, I'd pull foot and make sure impeller was installed properly (put eyeball on key on impeller) and ALWAYS replace wear plate when replacing impeller.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, ill try that once i get home tonight. I got an impeller kit and replaced the ware plate also.
We drove to the oar house to eat. Ate for an hour or so got in to leave and it started beeping and i noticed no water coming out.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Check your thermostat as well, might be stuck. I had the same motor once and had that problem also check the key on the driveshaft that turns the impeller.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Hound_dog said:


> Check your thermostat as well, might be stuck. I had the same motor once and had that problem also check the key on the driveshaft that turns the impeller.


 
good idea ! I have a 40 Merc that stopped peeing on me one time and the thermostat was full of shells/sticks !


----------



## denrem (Jul 18, 2011)

Same thing happened on my Jon Boat once. Ran a wire through the pee tube and it started peeing strong.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine did the same thing last trip when I was in shallow water. 
I noticed it, so I had a paper clip and stuck it up in the hole and it started peeing again. When I was flushing the motor, it would barely pee. 
It happened as I was about to take the boat out of the water. So I am concerned for my next trip that I will have to replace the impeller when I get down. Maybe it will start flowing fine once it's back in the water. But it was clogged and cleared with my paper clip that I always keep in every boat I own for that exact reason.
Keep a paper clip in the boat 

I'm sure once I run my engine, what ever is in there will blow out or I'll be dropping the foot for a quick repair.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I was backing out of the island in front of boggy point launch. I always like to put my feet on he sand before I pull my boat out the last day of my trip. Water was shallow on the southern side of the island when I was backing out. I know I sucked up a little into it, creating my problem. Hopefully next time I drop the boat I , it will flow just fine after I use the paper clip method if there is an issue. 
All should be good.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Take a piece of 400lb monofilament about tw o three feet long to be able to jig out a blockage...I had problems on a 03 150 Yamaha the other day while running no peeing....And just come back from service....I called service guy and he said run it and if there's a problem an alarm would go off and then shut her down....I ran for about ten miles no alarm....At the dock when I static washed with hose I jigged the 400lb mono. in the pee hole for a minute and got water flow with just hose hooked up.....No problems so far and the coill of mono stays in the t top from now on......


----------

